# PowerSun UV by Zoo Med



## janiedough (Oct 18, 2009)

I found this bulb at Petsmart that was $80 but it was supposed to give off UVA UVB and Heat all in the same bulb.

It was made by Zoo Med.

here it is: http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...zOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoiU2VhcmNoX3kiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==

does anyone have experience with this?

do you guys think this is a good investment? does it really give off heat?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 18, 2009)

You can get them much cheaper off line. IMO they don't get as hot as the trex 100W MVB.

You can get a trex for like 50$ shipped offline. Powersuns too.


----------



## janiedough (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks! what puts out the max amount of heat - one of those ceramic heat emitters?


----------



## bettinge (Oct 19, 2009)

ZooMed PowerSun is all I use. Buy from here! Much cheeper! These are good bulbs and ZooMed stands behind their 1 year warranty. Some of the other UV bulbs have a 6 month warranty!

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...s/-/zoo-med-100-watt-powersun-uvb-heat-bulbs/


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 19, 2009)

I love mine. I use it for my Russians. It puts off pretty good heat. They can be found cheaper online; I opted to buy at petsmart because I was worried that I'd get a broke bulb in the mail.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2009)

goReptiles said:


> I love mine. I use it for my Russians. It puts off pretty good heat. They can be found cheaper online; I opted to buy at petsmart because I was worried that I'd get a broke bulb in the mail.



Maggie just bought two of them from LLReptiles and they arrived shattered into a bizzilion pieces. She called them and had two new bulbs within the week, no questions asked. She swears by LLReptiles.

Yvonne


----------



## janiedough (Oct 19, 2009)

good to know! 



thanks guys - but what about the effectiveness of the bulbs?


----------



## Kadaan (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 100W MVB about 12" above my substrate and it keeps it between 90-95F. They definitely give off some nice heat! When I switch it off, I have a low watt (50? 75?) infrared heater that keeps that side ~75-80 at night.

I agree with shopping around. I almost picked one up from PetSmart for $80, but saw them for $40-$45 online and ended up picking one up at a reptile expo for $37.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 19, 2009)

Also check out CarolinaPetSupply.com they have really good deals, plus you can check out the grass seeds to grow for your sully or many other products. I order crickets from them all the time and love there speedy deliveries.


----------



## janiedough (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you thank you guys!!!

I posted pics in the sulcata thread, but I will update yall as winter goes on!


----------



## Akuma (Oct 20, 2009)

$80 sounds expensive. You can might as well buy a Hi-End MegaRay lamp for that price.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a site that compairs Power sun and T-Rex bulbs. http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm

Here are a couple of online sellers 
http://www.herpsupplies.com/subcategory.cfm?id=11&sub=88 (have not used)
www.llreptile.com is having a sale on T-Rex MVB 100 & 160 watt bulbs for 37.00 until Oct. 25th 2009. I plan on getting a couple more at that price.


----------

